# Seiko Monster Lume Warning!



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

how daft do I feel?

After reading the monster lume thread i decided to "charge" the lume on my monster by placing it under a halogen lamp for 20s. Obviously i had it too close because when i put my watch on this morning the chapter ring (is that the correct name) has distorted ( melted ) near the date because of the heat.

i assume it's plastic, so now I need to know how much of a job it is to get it replaced, where i can get the part and who i can get to do it and how much will it cost.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh ****, sorry to hear that. I've read somewhere that someone is out there tweaking monsters to have different coloured chapter rings to the dial. A ready supply must be available to them. I'll try and remember where I saw it. Unless anyone else can help?


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

even worse! the minute hand catches slightly on the distorted bit, and i don't think the day is changing properly: it is going from english to french, but not every 24 hrs. the manual day change function and date work just fine.

help! I'm going on holiday in a week and have just sold my other good watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh no! Sorry to hear this...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Mmm, tracked down where I read this, but the place is in Texas. Anyone know of a solution closer to home?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got it down to Holland now, can't PM you though. Post your email with a an antispam insert and I'll send you a link to somewhere who may help.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

Russ said:


> I've got it down to Holland now, can't PM you though. Post your email with a an antispam insert and I'll send you a link to somewhere who may help.


email is ianball999 at gmail dotcom.

any help appreciated.

off to work wearing said watch very pissed off.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent you a mail.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ouch sorry to hear that...........dopey twit







Just in jest.....

Lets hope your experience at least stop somebody else doing the same......I know back in the 70's I had an LCD watch that I left behind glass in the holiday mobile home in France, came back from the beach







the screen was totally black....killed the poor thing stone dead!

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate not good at all







hope you get it sorted


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Our work gave us all permenant marker pens last year so we could mark batteries with the date fitted etc.

A few weeks later we all got a text message

URGENT

Do NOT leave the marker pens recently issued in the front windscreen of you vans!

Aparently one guy just left his on the shelf bit of the dash and in the full heat of the summer he was driving along when it exploded!


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

cheers lads.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Our work gave us all permenant marker pens last year so we could mark batteries with the date fitted etc.
> 
> A few weeks later we all got a text message
> 
> ...


Ooooooo thats gonna leave a mark in the morning......and the next morning, and the next, and the...........


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

if anyone has a source for chapter rings let me know!

also, can you recommend a watch reparer in west lancs ( preson wigan) area?


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

halogen's ar total overkill for charging lume. You'd be better of sticking it directly under a 20W energy saver for 20 seconds.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

SECONDED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> if anyone has a source for chapter rings let me know!
> 
> also, can you recommend a watch reparer in west lancs ( preson wigan) area?


I know a guy in Warrington who replaces capacitors, batteries on Seikos and will do crystals. May be worth trying. If you email me at girons(AT)ossur(DOT)com I can give you his details.

I'm sure there was a thread before Christmas about 'which watch would you take with you for a tough journey' or something like that and several members agreed that a Monster was virtually bombproof.

I bought a Black Monster just before Christmas and haven't worn it yet.

But given the apparent difficulty adjusting bracelets and their vulnerability to scratching and melting I might just put mine in a (chilled) glass case and throw sugar at it on special occasions









Cheers,

Graham


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

cheers mate: i work in warrington, so thats great!

btw, if you ever want to sell your monster, I know someone who might be looking for a replacement!


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

email sent!


----------

